#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Ваши любимые фрукты.

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Из цитрусовых предпочитаю китайский сорт апельсинов GAN NAN, такие сладкие, никогда таких не пробовал ранее.



А так же мандарины GONG JU


Нельзя не отметить японский сорт яблок Фуши (Фуджи), на мой взгляд самое лучшее яблоко в мире. В отличии от европейских производителей, эти яблоки в Китае не обрабатывают дифинилом и парафином. В г. Яньтай, каждое яблоко!!!, оборачивается бумажным пакетиком при выращивании)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Джекфрут.

----------


## Алик

> Привет!
> Из цитрусовых предпочитаю китайский сорт апельсинов GAN NAN, такие сладкие, никогда таких не пробовал ранее.
> 
> 
> 
> А так же мандарины GONG JU
> 
> 
> Нельзя не отметить японский сорт яблок Фуши (Фуджи), на мой взгляд самое лучшее яблоко в мире. В отличии от европейских производителей, эти яблоки в Китае не обрабатывают дифинилом и парафином. В г. Яньтай, каждое яблоко!!!, оборачивается бумажным пакетиком при выращивании)))


Вы точно знаете, что это апельсины? На вид мандарины мандаринами) :
http://russian.alibaba.com/product-g...400912086.html

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы точно знаете, что это апельсины? На вид мандарины мандаринами) :
> http://russian.alibaba.com/product-g...400912086.html


На первой фотке апельсины, GAN NAN. Но они необычно сладкие. Слаще африканских.


На второй фотке мандарин Gong Ju.

----------


## Дмитрон

Кроме Gong Ju, есть так же мандарины Miju из провинции Хэ Нань, они как марроканские. Такой же вкус и размер. Мандарины Панда, как Miju.
В сезон самый популярный сорт  Gong Ju, из провинции Гуан Си, сезон - ноябрь, декабрь. Новогодний сорт.

----------

Алик (28.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

橘生淮南則爲橘，生于淮北則爲枳，葉徒相似，其實味不同。

Напомнило  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрон (28.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

Груша-утка, Яли.

Груша-утка, древний местный сорт пр. Хэбэй , адаптируемость, высокая доходность, плод большой и красивый, хрустящая, сочная плоть, сладкая, относительная сохранность до 90 суток при температурном режиме и влажности.

Это единственная груша, которая мне нравится.


Лучше фотки не нашел.)

----------

